# U-Verse/Comcast Cost/Comparison



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

I currently have AT&T's DSL Extreme 6.0 
I play 360 online, my wife surfs the web and watches Youtube, we very rarely jump on Hulu if we miss an episode of The Big Bang Theory or Chuck. It is a bit slower than what I would like and I'm curious on some reports from you all on U-Verse v. Comcast. I know we will be getting netflix sometime so upgrading from our current package could be a must. I've never used Netflix but once on a friends 360, so I don't know how well the streaming will work.
Suggestions?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

I am interested in maybe switching also. I have AT&T High Speed Internet Direct (no dial) Elite -6.0 Mbps. I have a few computers, Roku, Blu-Ray Blockbuster and Netflix streaming player, Apple iPod Touch (Wi-Fi), Android phone (Wi-Fi), VOIP, Wii, and 3 DirecTV Recievers hooked up to my home network. AT&T U-Verse is now available in my area, I guess that is why Comcast has been at my door twice this past month with great prices. The problem with Comcast is that they have the 6 month or 1 year intro pricing that is tempting but I am looking long term. I would go with the U-Verse service but don't feel like spending $100 on the proprietary router you are forced to buy and $150 for the install. My DSL has been rock-solid and I have no complaints. I am only looking at the other two for speed since we are using the internet more and more for more devices. I have had Comcast in the past, the only issue I has was their high prices after the intro rate. I also will loose my DirecTV/AT&T DSL bundle $5 off credit/month  Just want to see what others have to say about U-Verse and Comcast service and costs.


----------

